# Problem nach NFS World



## ANdR0 (25. September 2014)

Hi, habe NFS World installiert um es zu testen. Ich fands aber nicht so gut und habs wieder deinstalliert (Win7 Ulti !32! Bit). Ich hatte vor der Installation auf meiner 60 (55,8) GB SSD von Corsair noch ca 11,3 Gb frei. Nach der Installation waren es dann 8,5Gb. Nachdem ich das Spiel deinstalliert hab, waren es aber immernoch 8,5Gb! Ich habe alles abgesucht ich finde den Spieleordner nirgends! Der Eintrag in Programme und Funktionen ist weg, der Origin Ordner beinhaltet auch nichts. Ich will meinen Speicherplatz wieder! Ich möchte aber nicht sowas wie CCleaner o.ä. runterladen, habe extrem schlechte Erfahrungen mit sowas.


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. September 2014)

Immer mit Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Leftovers Uninstaller deinstallieren! Kinderleicht zu bedienen, da kann man nichts falsch machen. Ist auch in DEUTSCHER Sprache. Mit dem Tool kann man auch viel mehr machen wie Restmüll vom System entfernen den man so nicht sieht.


----------



## ANdR0 (25. September 2014)

Und was soll ich damit jetzt machen? Das Spiel ist ja schon weg anscheinend, nur der Speicherplatz ist immernoch nicht wieder frei.


----------



## Gamer1970 (25. September 2014)

Schon mal manuell nachgeguckt unter ProgramData ---> Electronic Arts ---> Need for Speed World ---> Data ? Findest du normalerweise unter C:

Falls du den Ordner ProgramData gar nicht siehst, ist er für dich versteckt. Dazu die Systemsteuerung öffnen, Ordneroptionen öffnen, den Tab Ansicht anwählen und ein Häkchen setzen (bzw. auswählen) bei "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner" ---> "Ausgeblendete Dateien, Ordner und Laufwerke anzeigen". Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du nach der Aktion alles wieder verstecken. Es werden dann nämlich auch kritische Ordner angezeigt, in denen man besser nicht rumfummelt (spreche da aus Erfahrung ). Hoffe, das hilft dir alles weiter. Bezieht sich übrigens auf Windows 7 (64 bit) - falls du ein anderes OS hast, einfach googlen, wie du versteckte Ordner anzeigen lassen kannst.


----------



## ANdR0 (25. September 2014)

Tatsächlich, habs genauso gemacht, wie dus sagst, und siehe da: Electronic Arts -> NFS World (3.3Gb) :O DANKE!!! 

Jetzt würd ich aber gerne mal wissen, wieso man das nicht deinstallieren kann. Malware-Unterschieberei seitens Spielepublisher vielleicht?


----------



## Gamer1970 (25. September 2014)

Tja, also DAS würde ich auch gerne mal wissen, was das wirklich bringen soll. Damit machen sie dem Konsumenten und letzten Endes sich selbst nur das Leben schwerer. Sowas gehört für mich unter die Kategorie "Schlampige Programmierung" und zeigt, daß man sich nicht wirklich um gute Qualität der eigenen Produkte schert. Wenn ich nen Handwerker im Haus hab, räumt der ja auch hinterher alles schön auf damit es so aussieht wie vorher. Naja, freut mich daß ich dir schon mal etwas helfen konnte. 

Ich mach das meistens auch immer manuell, aber so ein Tool , wie es Kerkilabro oben gepostet hat, findet bestimmt noch mehr Reste und vor allem leere Ordner, die einfach nicht mitgelöscht wurden. Von übriggebliebenen Registry-Dateien mal ganz zu schweigen. Hab solche Tools aber schon lange nicht mehr benutzt.


----------



## ANdR0 (25. September 2014)

Ja, hab auch noch nen Avast Ordner auf C, der nicht weg will ^^ Kann ihn nicht löschen, verschieben, ausschneiden etc.  Ich versuchs mal mit dem Tool.


----------

